# Any tips to trigger my frontosa's to breed?



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi there

I have 4 Burundi frontosa's 1M and 3F just wondering if there is anything i can do to trigger them to sporn?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

how big are they and how big is your tank?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

They are in a 5ft tank which holds about 450litres and they are nearly 4 years old and are about 15cm+


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

they should be ready any time now.
just a waiting game right now but they are mature enought to breed.
keep an eye on females with their tubes down. that should tell you 
if she is ready and if your male does his job you can expect ****.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice big water changes and good foods. Try some krill, bloodworms, mysis shrimp etc. Even live foods are good. Breeding your own guppies or even convicts will provide great foods for them. I wouldn't recommend store bought feeders. Even earthworms will do.


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had the same issue and in the last month they have started to spawn right after my water changes, they keep swallowing their eggs, but at least they are spawning, step two for me is to strip.

You may also think about adding another male....a little competition.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replys everyone. So water xhanges and some good food? What about meal worm? Also whats the best Ph and temperature they should be in?


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

frozen mysis!!!!


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

frozen mysis or frozen krill both work. Keep up with the water changes, and have a nice cave for them to spawn in.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Righto thanks for that i will make sure i get some of that food. When people say water changes how often are we talking?


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

25% once a week or 30 to 40% biweekly.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all 
Well i took peoples advice on water changes and food and guess what had some action last night. My question is my female had her egg tube out does that mean she has had eggs and is holding or does that mean she is ready to breed?

Cheers Greg


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

Spawns happen within two days of seeing signs of the egg tube. She should be holding soon, keep an eye on her but don't worry if she doesn't hold long for the first few times. Sometimes females need time to get it right.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

The first attemp wasnt successful but last night the female had her egg tube out again ans was in the males cave doing some shaking so hopefully in a couple of days she might be holding fingers crossed


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Good news my female is holding and i actually saw the eggs in her mouth. What should i do now if anything? Can anyone tell me how long the cycle is for frontosa eggs?


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Most hold between 24-28 days in their mouth before they spit. You can strip her if you have a tumbler. It varies on how long people wait before they strip. Most wait 7-14 days before stripping. It depends on your female, whether she swallows the fry or not. Search the forums for egg tumblers or tumbling eggs. I have better luck letting my cichlids hold 10-14 days then strip. The first week of the egg's life is very sensitive to bacterial/fungus infections and overall development.

Congrads and good luck!


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice she has been holding for 6 days now.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

If she made it pass the 7 day mark then you know your male is doing his job and the eggs are fertile. Good luck


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Day 10 and still holding


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Day 17 and still holding i want to strip her when should i do this on what day?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone i finally have fry thanks to everyone that has given me advice much appreciated you can view pictures on my other post.


----------

